# dual Screen - Ein Wallpaper! DRINGEND



## .dh. (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab ein wichtiges Problem.

Ich betreibe an meinem PC 2 Monitore (über 2 verscheidene Grafikkarten)! Stell ich ein Wallpaper ein, zeigt er es auf jedem Monitor an! Also auf Monitor 1 zeigt er das Wallpaper an und auf Monitor 2 nochmal....

Ich möchte es aber so haben, dass sich ein 2048x768 großes Bild über beide Monitore erstreckt... ist das möglich, wenn ja wie??

Ist echt ziemlich eilig!

Gruß


----------



## Acolyte (21. Mai 2003)

ich habe eine GF TI 4600 und hier kann man das im wondows wie immer einstellen  rechtsklick im desktop und dann Strecken oder Zentriert wie man es eben braucht


----------



## tuxracer (1. Juli 2003)

Du hast das Problem der 2 Grakas

Variante 1. (unrealistisch)
Wenn Du mit 2 Grakas ein über beide Monitore verteiltes Wallpaper möchtest, dann musst Du BilliBoy darum bitten, dass er doch bitte bessere DualMonitor Treiber ins Windows integriert.

Variante 2. (kostet ne neue Graka)
kauf Dir ne Karte mit zwei Ausgängen.
Die haben meistens brauchbare bis gute DualHead Treiber dabei mit denen das geht.

Variante 3.
steig um auf Linux.
mit etwas geduld und üben, ist es mit Linux möglich, mit zwei Grakas Deinen Wünschen gerecht zu werden.

Nur BilliBoy schafft esa nicht brauchbare DualHead unterstützung zu Programmieren


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

IDEE!
Kann man net einfach das große Wallpaper zerschnippeln und auf jeden eins machen?
(hab nur eine GraKA 2 ausgänge und 1 monitor also weiß ich net obs geht)


----------



## tuxracer (1. Juli 2003)

@ Agent-p

Du hast das Problem nicht.wenn Du mir sagst was für ne Graka kann ichs Dir vielleicht sogar genauer erklären.

Ich versuchs mal am Beispiel der ATI Karten mit zwei Ausgängen.

Da hast Du die ATI systemsteuerung im Tray rechts unten bei der Uhr.
Da kannst Du diverse Einstellungen mit zwei Monitoren auswählen.
Wenn Du nun auswählst das Du den Desktop auf zwei Monitore erweitern willst, hast Du meines Wissens automatisch ein auf zwei Monitore verteiltes Wallpaper.

Nur eben mit zwei Grakas und den Windowsfunktionen zum erweitern des Desktops hast Du eben immer noch das Wallpaper zweimal je Monitor eines.


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

Genau so isses. Ich hab das Problem net.
Wollte mit der letzten Zeile nur ausdrücken dass ich keine Ahnung habe ob das geht, da ich noch nie 2 Monitore hatte.(das ist aber keine Absicht. Wer einen zu verschenken hat schreib mir doch kurz ne PM)


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juli 2003)

*SCNR*

Was ist bitte an einem Wallpaper "DRINGEND"?


----------



## tuxracer (2. Juli 2003)

@boom

hab ich mich gar nicht gefragt bisher, aber jetzt wo Du es sagst ?

vielleicht hat er ein wallpaper von irgendner liegenden geilen schönheit die liegend 2048 * 768 hat, und er sie so besser anglotzen kann ??


----------

